# Gimp e utilizzo file in rete

## xavierLoS

Buon giorno,

sono passato da gnome a kde da pochi giorni con un'installazione nuova, premetto che funziona tutto, tranne gimp e la rete.

Il problema è il seguente:

quando apro un immagine che si trova su un server della mia lan ( windows o linux - non fa differenza ) gimp mi apre ll'immagine, ma quando la vado a salvare me la salva in locale in 

```
/var/tmp/.kdeauth-$mio_user/
```

stessa cosa se creo un immagine e la voglio salvare su server gimp non mi riesce a vedere le unità di rete.

Con dolphin invece riesco tranquillamente a navigare attraverso le mie directory condivise. 

Secondo voi quale può essere la causa?

A disposizione per maggiori informazioni

Ringrazio anticipatamente

Alessandro

----------

## k01

scusa ma il file come lo apri? passando da dolphin -> apri con -> gimp? non credo che gimp gestisca il protocollo smb:// di dolphin, puoi montare la risorsa in locale e trattarla come qualsiasi altra directory.

mount -t cifs //risorsa_remota /directory_locale_in_cui_montare

il supporto a cifs ovviamente deve essere presente nel kernel, se compare in /proc/filesystems sei già a posto

----------

## xavierLoS

si, il file lo apro tramite dolphin. In gnome facendo la stessa procedura usando nautilus gnome riconosceva il protocollo smb.

Montando la cartella come hai indicato, gimp funziona, la mia era una domanda proprio per non dover ogni volta dover montare a mano la directory ( pigrizia :p )

Hai qualche idea di come poter aggirare il problema?

Grazie 

Ale

----------

## xavierLoS

Ho fatto un passo avanti, ora devo solo capire come gestirlo sul salvataggio.

Ho fatto questo tentativo:

1. Dolphin - Rete - Crea cartella di rete - Ho mappato la condivisione 

2. Ho aperto la condivisione ed ho eseguito un immagine tramite gimp

3. Ho modificato l'immagine e chiuso gimp

4. mi è comparso una voce kioexec vuoi inviare le modifiche al file, ho premuto ok ed il file si è aggiornato

Ora la mia domanda è come posso modificare questo kioexec in modo che lo faccia in automatico al salvataggio del file e non alla chiusura dell'applicazione?

Alessandro

----------

## xavierLoS

Googolando ho trovato questi bug report che sono situazioni assai uguali alle mie

http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/yEWOGLta4cQBMURMEXHS

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252026

ma sono datate e senza nessuna risposta, provare ad aggiornare kde?

----------

